# Tecumseh LV195EA Governor speed problem



## labmanhntr (Mar 4, 2011)

Problem - speed can be slowed or increased by manually by moving linkage but does not work as it should. Just did a carb (kit) rebuild. I think I got the bowl nut holes cleaned but not sure what is causing problem. Any one that can point me in the right direction would be much appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think this is the manual for your engine. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## labmanhntr (Mar 4, 2011)

*Thanks for the info*

I was able to view and download the book. Thanks, I will let you know how it works out.


----------

